# Thinking of Trading to Harborside?



## bobbornstein (Mar 11, 2006)

My daughter would like to go to Atlantis April 2007 and we were thinking of trading for Harborside. Never having been on the island we were wondering if we stay at the Harborside do we have full access to Atlantis (pool, etc.) or are they considered separate locations?


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 11, 2006)

bobbornstein said:
			
		

> My daughter would like to go to Atlantis April 2007 and we were thinking of trading for Harborside. Never having been on the island we were wondering if we stay at the Harborside do we have full access to Atlantis (pool, etc.) or are they considered separate locations?



You have full access to the Atlantis (beach, pools, waterslides, etc.)  THey distribute wristwrands each day.


----------



## Negma (Mar 11, 2006)

You can also use your harborside room charge (the key) to charge all of your Atlantis food and other purchases.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 11, 2006)

If you are going through II, you would probably have a better chance of getting the trade if you request May. Harborside bulk spacebanks and they choose the week that goes to II. (If I own an April week and want to deposit with II, I call Harborside and they will deposit a different week with II because they want to save April for owners). They generally deposit a bunch of weeks in Jan, May, November, December, and maybe some fall weeks, too. I don't recall ever seeing April go to II. (Starwood owners can see/grab the deposits for about 3 days before they are released to ongoing searches). You could always make the April request,  but I think your chances of getting a match will increase if you request May. If you have to have April, you could also try SFX or a direct exchange.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 11, 2006)

Also, while Harborside is considered part of Atlantis and has full access to Atlantis, other timeshares there do not. I mention this because I have seen misleading ads for rentals/sales at other timeshares which imply that you can have full access to Atlantis and it is not true. You need a wristband or keycard and they check.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 14, 2006)

Arlene you're totally right!  I have seen misleading ads, too.  I saw something once about Club Land'Or and it said that they have access to all of Atlantis amenities!  Total BS!!!  I think the only hotel that is able to use the amenities of Atlantis is COMFORT SUITES across the street.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 14, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> Arlene you're totally right!  I have seen misleading ads, too.  I saw something once about Club Land'Or and it said that they have access to all of Atlantis amenities!  Total BS!!!  I think the only hotel that is able to use the amenities of Atlantis is COMFORT SUITES across the street.



yes, I think the Club Land'Or ads are the biggest offenders there. I think that maybe many years ago they had an arrangement, but that's been over for a long time now. 

Comfort Suites will give you up to 4 wristbands per room. Also, the Ocean Club has access to Atlantis (but if you can afford to stay there, you're probably not hanging out on TUG trying to find travel bargains    ). I am wondering if the Holiday Inn Sunspree has access to Atlantis now. When we were at Harborside last month, we noticed that the Atlantis Shuttle now includes the Holiday Inn as a stop. I asked the bus driver why and he said that Kerzner bought it. I don't think it's a SunSpree anymore. They changed the name. I didn't get all the details


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 14, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I am wondering if the Holiday Inn Sunspree has access to Atlantis now. When we were at Harborside last month, we noticed that the Atlantis Shuttle now includes the Holiday Inn as a stop. I asked the bus driver why and he said that Kerzner bought it. I don't think it's a SunSpree anymore. They changed the name. I didn't get all the details



Arlene, I will be there exactly 2 months from today!  I will try to get as much detailed info about the Sunspree as possible!


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 14, 2006)

iluvwdw said:
			
		

> Arlene, I will be there exactly 2 months from today!  I will try to get as much detailed info about the Sunspree as possible!



Let the countdown begin!


----------

